# Watch Me Disappear



## Shadowstar (Apr 11, 2009)

i wanted you guys to see my first finished story ever. Was chaptered, but I decided to post it all at once.

So, basically, it's original-but-not-really.

This is a story that I wrote on Chicken Soup. Luckily, there's not MUCH that you have to know about CS, and Creed is my husband in the family tree there, just so you know. He is NOT one of my characters. I do not own Creed or Hacked, however I DO own Aura wings and myself. Hacked is a friend. :D I most certainly do NOT own Chicken Soup. OH AND CREED IS A BLACK CAT CHARACTER. *shotshotshot*

ETA: Oh and I don't own Erasers or Itex. Those are mAximum Ride References. :)

Rated T (or higher) for drinking... And language. Should it be higher? Please tell me, and I'll make it higher!

Enjoy.
---------------------------------
_"Never expect the expected."_

The last words I heard him say before he disappeared. What had they meant? And where was he now? My throat closed in a sob. Had he died?

No. Creed wouldn't die so easily. If there was a way out, I'd taught him to find it.

"Stay alive." I had said before he left.

That was over two months ago now. Surely it couldn't take this long to simply find our target and take him down?

I tapped my desk impatiently, tears still streaming down my face. I resisted the urge to punch a hole in the wall, and forced myself to smile as the door opened. Hacked.

"Yo, Mid! What's up?" she said cheerfully, taking a bite out of the pocky in her hand. "Oh... Why are you crying? Please don't tell me it's about Creed, come on, I know you and I both know he's probably off somewhere being gay."

I glared at her, slamming the glass of wine – in my other hand, I had been drinking, trying the numb the pain of the thought that he was dead, but it only reminded me of how we used to drink together at night. "_I_ *know* that you and I both know that Creed is not gay. And, yes, that's reason."

I needed to know where he was. Now. I was on the verge of snapping, falling to hysteria. If I haven't already. I wiped my eyes on my black trench coat, and pulled out a brush from the desk drawer. I quickly brushed my purple-and-red-streaked hair.

"Well can't you stop worrying about him for a second?! I mean, it would be nice if you came out a little more often... I have no idea how you enjoy being locked in this dark room all day when you could be lazing around on the couch eating pocky!" Hacked nearly shouted.

I blinked, my blue eyes nearly bloodshot from crying. "I can't stop worrying about him... It's been two months, and it was such a simple mission: eliminate Xauc and prevent Project Genocide from continuing."

Hacked nodded her head. "I don't know what I'm gonna do with you, if you're so hell bent on worrying about Creed, at least find out what happened. For all you know he could have ditched you for someone else, and after I see you in this state, I wouldn't blame him. You're a mess!" She laughed light heartedly.

She was right. Wine stains on my black trench coat (I wasn't sure that was possible, but apparently it is), my hair all frizzy, and my guns were gathering dust in the corner, and were nearly buried underneath the papers skewn across the room (I hadn't cared enough to organize them).

I stood up, sipping from the glass of wine I had slammed down earlier. "Fine then, I will. I'll find out what happened to Creed. And if he's dead, whoever killed him will pay _with their life._"
--
I blew dust off of my hand guns, and put them back on my red belt, this was a mix of rescue, locating, and erasing missions. And I meant business.

I put on four metal bars, one on each of my arms (luckily, I took the time to make them bend at the elbows), one on each of my forelegs. I loaded my guns with bullets I had made on my own. I made sure my cell phone worked, I might need it.

Here was the plan: locate Creed, and find out just what the hell happened to him. If he's dead – which he probably is not –, find out who killed him and kill them. Find and eliminate Xauc. Well, that was the basic idea. Plan B was find Creed, if that failed, eliminate Xauc. Chances are – he's been captured.

"Hacked, stay here." I began, her face looked relieved. She obviously didn't wanna run off and save the world. "Hold down the fort, I might need you to give me advice via phone. Also, tidy up this place, I don't wanna have to do it when I get back, because chances are, I'll be wiped out."

Hacked waved, as if shooing me away. "Yeah, yeah, yeah." she replied, eying my shiny, new PS2 with Okage Shadow King in it. I rolled my eyes.

I, quite literally, jumped out the window with my arms spread like wings. Red and purplish diamond shapes shot out of the metal bars, and I flew up. _THIS is the way to live, free as a bird! But right now I have to concentrate on my mission – FIND CREED!_

Of course that won't be easy.

But I'm okay with that. If push comes to shove, I'll be ready.

Flying into the forest, I kept alert for any traced that Creed was there.
--
... And I was failing at it.

Then it hit me – what if Creed really was dead? Killing his killer wouldn't solve anything, especially since they would have been long gone. If Creed was dead, what would I do?

Go insane?

Scream?

Die?

Most likely the first two. I wouldn't want to die until it's my time. I don't really know what I would do with myself. Maybe move to another town, change my name, and enroll into a rehab program.

But I refuse to believe Creed is dead. I swear to god, if he would die this easily, I wouldn't have fallen in love with him. Plus, I had taught him all my survival tactics.

But it didn't make sense. He left *two months ago*... And hasn't come back yet.

If he was coming back at all.

She thought of the last few minutes they had together, before he left...

_We were walking down the hall, he was carrying his sword. I was trying to reason with him, tell him that he didn't have to go on the mission if he didn't want to. he had ignored me, even as we reached the city.

"Stay, it's not your mission... It's mine. I don't want you getting hurt." he had said.

I knew I was crying, because the scratch on my face – that I had received on a previous mission – was stinging horribly from the salty tears. "I know, but I don't want you to get hurt, either! What if you never come back? What if you *die* out there?" I sobbed as he turned around, ready to leave.

"Never expect the expected." he said, running into the darkness. I knew that this might have been the last time we will ever see each other... _

I tried not to cry, but tears escaped my eyes, and I practically sobbed, hovering in the sky.

Whoever thought it was rain is a dumbass. Rain isn't salty.

I landed, ready to turn in for the night – by the time I had taken off it was sunset anyway. I had found a cave etched into the side of a cliff, that was more of a half of a hill. Thank you erosion.

I opened my bag that I had grabbed on my way out, and pulled out a chocolate bar.

Dinner.

I ate it quickly, then laid my head on the bag, and fell asleep.

I hope there are no spiders in this cave.

~~

The next morning, I awoke with a jump. It was noon! How could I have slept in?! _Creed, so sorry! So, so, so sorry!_ I apologized.

Of course if I had said that out loud while anyone was around, they would think that I was insane.

I grabbed my things, not bothering to eat breakfast, and took off again.
--
I can't perceive what the sentence 'Never expect the expected' meant. Was it his own twisted way of saying 'Expect the unexpected'? It probably was.

As I flew through the pale blue sky, red and purple light streaking behind me, I nearly convinced myself the Creed really was dead. There wasn't much possibility that he was alive, after two months. I pulled out my cell phone, and rang up Hacked's number.

_Ring_

_Ring_

_Ring_

"Damn it, Hacked! Answer your damn cellphone!" I hissed to myself.

Finally, she answered, "Ello, Hacked speaking make it quick 'cause I was sorta busy... Eating pocky."

"Hi, Hackeh, tis me, Middy! Just calling to let you know that I have not found Creed – or any trace of him – yet. Also, how's my room coming? Please tell me it's organized~!" I said in a sing-song voice.

I swear I heard her put the phone down, then the crumbling of papers.

"Yeah, it's organized alright!" she said.

Yeah right.

"Good, I'll just let you get back to whatever you were doing." I lied, then I hung up.

I swooped down closer to the ground, because it might be easier to spot Creed from there. Well, that's new. The trees look like they were hit with a sword... And some were cut in half.

Delightful.

I walked over to a broken tree, and ran my fingers on top of it. I stared at the large half-tree that was only a few feet away.

_Creed, you really out did yourself this time._

Yeah, that's nice. I wonder how many animals lost their homes or were squashed?

I change my mind, I don't wanna know.
--
Wandering along the cleared forest path,– you can thank Creed later, all those people looking to build houses – I was certainly up-beat about all this. The first sign that I was going in the right direction!

My heart felt like it was going to beat out of my chest. If I followed this path, it would no doubt take be to Creed. But I might not *want* to find out what happened to him.

But I have to.

I will always love Creed, and it's only right for me to know what happened.

I slid down a hill, landing in a patch of ferns. At least it's not poison ivy.

In front of me was a clearing, and – guess what! Creed was laying right there, unharmed. "Creed!" I yelled out with joy, and I ran toward him.

He looked at me, a look of terror on his face. "Run! It's a trap!" he whispered. I backed away, only to hit something.

_Or somebody._

I forced myself to look behind me. Standing there, ominously, was a tall man wearing sunglasses. I forced myself to take Creed's advice and run, but the man grabbed the collar of my trench coat.

On of the many downsides of looking cool, I suppose.

Before I could scream, everything went black, and I was faintly aware that I was unconscious. Voices floated around me, but there was one I paid attention to in particular.

"Middy, wake up!"

My eyes snapped open. I was in a jail cell.

A jail cell!? Panic ran through my veins, and I burst into hysterical sobs even though I knew that Creed was right beside me – I can feel him staring as I freaked out. "Creed, where are we? Is this where you've been all this time?" I choked out through my sobs.

"We're at their headquarters. And yes, it is." he closed his eyes, I guessed trying not to cry.

I wrapped my arms around him protectively as a oh too familiar person passed in front of the bars.

Genocide. Also known as, Xauc.

The thing is, Creed and Xauc have the power to telepathically communicate with each other – don't ask me how, I'm still trying to figure that out. I guess it's because Xauc is *Creed's god forsaken clone*, the only way you can really tell them apart if you put then in a room together (not likely to happen, because one would try to rip the other's lungs out) is that Xauc's eyes were blood red.

That's nice.

Creed glared at Xauc, and Xauc glared back.

When their eyes met, I swear I felt a chill.

"Ah, looks like the gang's all here~!" Xauc said in a sickly melodic voice that made me want to rip his throat out with my own two hands. "I hope you two are happy, because you'll be living her from now on. We can't let word of... _That_ hit the media~."

You have no idea, at that moment, how much I wanted to blow his fucking, god forsaken head off with one of my guns.

Creed looked like he wanted to push him off a cliff into shark infested waters and laugh as they ripped him limb from limb, or something of that nature.

Then another voice.

A voice that could tell you to jump off a cliff and you'd do it. An Eraser was here. But, the question is, why and how?

Then, I nearly face palmed for being so stupid. Xauc was created by Itex, so it made perfect sense that an Eraser was here.

What next? Max and all them burst in through the roof and beat the living crap out of Xauc? In my dreams.

"Shut up, Xauc!" I said, pointing a gun to his head. "You know why we came."

Xauc looked at me, as if it pained him to see us this way, but then I noticed something. His eyes weren't red, but topaz.

_This is all getting too crazy!_ I thought.

I saw Xauc force himself to open the creaky door to our cell, without saying a word. Creed pulled me to my feet and we walked out.

Seeing Xauc in pain hurt my soul, but he was a back-stabbing bitch-in-a-half as far as we were concerned.

The Eraser came at us. It was a set up!

"Time to kick some serious Eraser ass!" I yelled.
--
In an instant, I had pulled out my other gun and there were two dead Erasers on the floor, and another wave was coming. Creed watched with pleasure as the third one slowly bled to death. That guy can be so disturbing sometimes, but that's what I like about him.

I tackled the coming six – count 'em, SIX – Erasers with some burst bullets, of course I could only hit two at a time, but since six is a variable of two, I only had to shoot three times, give some more if I missed.

The Eraser died with a look of hatred in his eyes, and Creed came over and stabbed another in the chest, while I shot it. What fun.

I rapid fire shot the other two, if I was wasting bullets, who cares.

By the time we were done, the hall was one big gore-fest.

How cheerful!

Xauc looked infuriated.

I laughed. That was a mistake, because before I could say "Oops", Xauc had me pinned to the wall. He threw me back into the cell and Creed ran after me, we were both inside again. How the hell were we to get out of this _*mess*_?
--
I'll tell you how. I can tell you right now that I already had a plan. It was easy – bust out, kick some serious ass, and go the fuck home.

I called Hacked on my cell phone.

"Hacked?"

"Yo, Mid. You find Gayass yet?"

"One, Creed is not gay, and two, yes I did. But, unfortunately, we're in a fucking _jail cell_. Wanna come here? There's a certain person's ass to kick."

"Xauc! That stupid lying bitch of a bast-- I'm done now, and I guess you can expect to see me in, oh say, an hour. Bye, Mid." She hung up with a _click_.

Creed had been nearly silent the entire time, like he was dead – of course he wasn't – or something. He was sitting against the wall, with his eyes closed. I guessed he was asleep.

I laid down on the floor and fell asleep, too. Maybe I would wake up to Hacked kicking serious Eraser ass.

Maybe I wouldn't.
~~
The next morning, I felt like my eyelids weighed fifty pounds. Each. I was so tired, I could have slept for the entire month, it felt like.

I looked beside me to see hacked instead of Creed. I jumped. "Kwaaah! How'd you get captured!?" I asked.

"Security caught me." replied Hacked.

I looked around the cell, but Creed was nowhere to be seen. _Great. Hunky dory. Just PEACHY. Just when I bleeping found him he goes missing again..._

In the middle of my mental rant the door to the cell opened with a _creak_, and Creed was pushed inside.

So much for me getting to rant mentally. Oh well, at least he's safe.

He collapsed on the floor, but I knew he was still alive, the fact that I could see that he was breathing told me that.

I walked over and sat next to him.

At that moment, an idea popped into my head, I would shoot the bars to make them break, and hey, as an added bonus, I have exploding bullets. Fun! I couldn't suppress a sly grin, and a slightly crazy giggle.

I grabbed my guns, ready to fire at any guards that came by, and I shot at a few bars, the explosive bullets made a loud 'pop!', but it was more like a small 'bang!' sound, which told me I didn't over do the gunpowder this time.

The bars broke, and I motioned for Hacked to follow me. I grabbed Creed and ran down the hall (as fast as I could seeing as Creed was just some dead weight as far as escaping was concerned). No sign of Erasers yet, unusual.

Finally, we came to a door. "Well, Middy, what do you suppose we do about this door? It's obviously locked, not to burst your bubble." said Hacked.

"I can unlock the lock with my lock pick, but it'll take a few minutes." I said, laying Creed on the ground again.

Taking out aforementioned tool, I began working on the lock, hoping it wasn't rigged to be an alarm or anything.

That would be very, *very* bad for me, seeing as capture was not on my to-do list this week. Sorry, Xauc-the-backstabbing-godforsaken-bitch.

_Click._

Yes! The lock's open!

I slowly opened to door... And there was Xauc, appearing to be waiting for us, a look of anguish on his face.

I felt a pang of pity, sharp as rose thorns.

Creed, just now opening his eyes, stood up, ready to fight in a second's notice.

Obviously, I couldn't be merciful. Not this time.

I prepared for the battle of my life. Because it could be my last battle, considering Xauc's power.
--
Hacked used her weapon of choice – Faux D'Enfer. Creed drew his sword, Kotetsu, and I just used my guns, Lumière Céleste in my left hand and Scuro Fiamme in my right.

Xauc, well, he uses the same sword as Creed. Only it's a different sword, not the same same sword, as in they both use the very same sword in the sense that there's only one and – nevermind.

I was ready to make Xauc's brain register some respect for your elders – because, you know, he's only like three months old or something and you can't get enough of my bad puns – and/or kick his sorry ass from here to the middle of next week.

It took me a few moments to register that Xauc was coming at me at, say, about 25 miles per hour, too bad we weren't one hundred miles away from each other, because I just got a nasty gash in my left arm. I was fairly sure I shrieked, but I was so wired on adrenaline that I wasn't even sure what I was doing.

My eyes darted over to Hacked, speeding toward Xauc. I felt like a spectator at that moment, wanting to cheer on the rest of them, but I decided to make use of myself. I shot at Xauc, and got him in the right arm. Yes!

I saw Xauc look at me with a look of insane rage and... Sorrow? I wasn't sure.

Creed simply looked at Xauc, and it was like he was in his own little world. It took everything I had not to wave a hand in front of his face and say "HELLOOOO EPIC BATTLE HERE, DARLIN'."

Only I wouldn't call him "Darlin'" in a million bazillion years. Creed is not "darlin'". He's a _hardcore, disturbing, mentally unstable, *straight*_ guy that you wouldn't want to face in a sword fight who really know how to _kiss_. Emphasis on "straight" and "kiss" and "mentally unstable".

But enough on that.

I tackled Xauc with all the force I could get from a running start with tons of drag thanks to my trench coat. It still knocked him over.

I just sat on top of him, pinning him to the floor as Creed approached us, ready to kill Xauc with his sword.

I saw tears in Xauc's eyes as he stared up at Creed. And, get this, Creed didn't kill him.

Hacked and I stared in fury at Creed for a long moment. Then I broke the silence, "Why didn't you kill him? You have the perfect chance."

Creed looked back at me. "Because _he deserves to live._ There's no point in killing him."

Hacked stared in cold fury. "I don't think he deserves to live! He basically captured us and left us to _die_ in a _jail cell_."

Creed glared at Hacked. "So? He deserves to live. I'm surprised he got this far. Besides, he's only three months old, and I don't want to take his whole god-forsaken life away from him!"

I winced at Creed's words. Like it all came crashing down, ice blocks and all. "Xauc deserves to live because he had his whole life ahead of him, a destiny to fulfill, etc., etc. And, sure, you had to admit it was impressive that he had captured all three of us, and kept us here in a hellish jail cell. Minus points for being evil, but whatever, I don't think it was him deciding what to do. We've dealt with mind control before and it wouldn't be a stretch for us to assume that, besides... His eyes were topaz instead of red – like they are now, might I add."

Hacked looked at me in surprise and Creed smiled. "This just now occurred to you?" Creed asked.

"Uh-huh." I replied, helping Xauc get up off the floor.

Hacked started toward the door, not looking back at me or Creed. She obviously just wanted to go home and eat some pocky. We followed her quickly, and I ended up flying and carrying Xauc at the same time, for me, it's easy.

------------------------

When we finally got home, we celebrated, well, Hacked hit Xauc with and iron pole several times (I wonder what that would do to his mental state) and Creed tried to get her to stop, only to be called gay and have a boot thrown at him, and he and I would deny that he's gay and the cycle starts over.

Basically, life got back to normal for all of us, as normal as it would get.

Creed never went on solo missions now, I always went with him, and Xauc would just have to watch and learn how the pros take care of things, saving the world and all that.

Hacked got to return to her Evil Princess ways, eating pocky, being lazy, being evil instead of good, and that was okay with me. As far as she was concerned she's just on for the ride of a life time, no Maximum Ride reference intended. Not like she actually enjoyed saving the world...

Hopefully the world will stay saved this time.
---------------

*End*

I would like to thank everyone who read this story and I hope you found it enjoyable. I also thank me for writing it.
A special thanks to Hacked, because this is slightly based on an RP we did.​--------------------
Read + Review, Comments + Critique, etcetera.​


----------

